# Please help identify this oak tree



## mad_science (Oct 27, 2016)

Please tell me what kind of oak this is. I am in Northern ca. Is this good for building furniture/woodworking?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

You wouldn't happen to have a pic of the leaves, would you?

I am in nor california, and actually your toyon brush looks pretty similar to the brush where I live. I can't be sure but judging by the size and color of trunk, I would say its either a type of live oak (we have a few kinds here) or a blue oak. Likely blue oak.


----------



## macmanmatty (Feb 6, 2013)

if those are the oak leaves in the picture I would say either _Quercus wislizeni_ (Interior Live Oak) or _Quercus virginian_a (Southern Live Oak)


----------

